
Free State of Jones – Film with Footnotes - tyh
http://freestateofjones.info/
======
MilnerRoute
I think it's great that they're doing this. It shows a real commitment to
getting the history right. The site took a while to load, but they put a lot
of thought into its design...

But I'm just really excited about this movie in general. Finally there's a
story about the South in Civil War that acknowledges there was a big chunk of
the population which actually didn't even support the war. Here's another
article about the movie from the Smithsonian...

[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next=/history/true-
story-...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next=/history/true-story-free-
state-jones-180958111/)

------
tyh
Related NYT Article. [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/16/movies/free-state-of-
jones...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/16/movies/free-state-of-jones-a-film-
with-footnotes.html?emc=eta1)

------
daothanhluan
The best films of 2015, i think you'll like it !

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLwZorEKg2o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLwZorEKg2o)

